# The basic PFS design is very old ...



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

On my recent trip to Las Vegas, I picked up a copy of a very interesting book about slingshots. The book was "The Guatemalan Slingshot", by Anabella Paiz and Valia Garzon.

http://www.amazon.co...19647630&sr=8-1

It is full of lovely photos of intricately carved slingshots, and the VAST majority are what we have been referring to as the PFS type. Some of these are now for sale on Ebay, if you are interested. Here are a couple of photos:




























The book also has a photo of a man shooting one of these slingshots:










There is no date given for this photo, but it is in black and white ... which suggests it is not recent. Note the quarter turn of the pouch. The text states that shooters use a flip style when shooting, but the text does not mention the pouch twist.

The text says that these slingshots have been in use in Guatemala for over 100 years. It seems that there is nothing new under the sun!

While in Las Vegas, I talked to a fellow who has been living in Honduras for many years. He said that every hardware store caries square elastic on rolls, which they sell primarily for use in slingshots. He also reported that the only slingshots he saw in Honduras were the traditional Y fork.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I want a hardware store to carry slingshot elastic near me! 

Very interesting post Charles, Thank you.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice find Charles, really insteresting


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So, it should be the GFS (Guatemalan Fork Shooter).


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

In the picture it looks like he might be giving a slight pouch twist. Not a full one though.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I can see as to where the little foot on the bottom would make shooting flip style a lot easier. Interesting stuff Charles!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> In the picture it looks like he might be giving a slight pouch twist. Not a full one though.


Looks like the standard 1/4 turn to me (90 degrees) ... but I have no desire to quibble ... thought it interesting, regardless.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

informative post. i want a slingshot like this one:








id buy one. slingshots like the ones charles posted could be next in line for some of the builders on here.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Good find charles, and very educational.. I might just have to pick up a copy of this book..

Sincerely thank you for sharing

Cheers.....LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This does make me question the "flip".. I was under the impression flipping was for an OTT set up, but judging by the pictures it sort of looks like TTF..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

double post


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> This does make me question the "flip".. I was under the impression flipping was for an OTT set up, but judging by the pictures it sort of looks like TTF..


The bands do not appear to be arranged over the top of these devices. Obviously for those with slots, bands leading over the top would be completely impractical. It looks to me like the flip would be a natural result of the hold (fist upright and thumb braced on the front of the slingshot) and the draw weight. With the wrist held upright and the thumb braced on the front, as soon as the tension of the bands is released, the natural tendency is for the hand to move forward and down.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Charles said:


> In the picture it looks like he might be giving a slight pouch twist. Not a full one though.


Looks like the standard 1/4 turn to me (90 degrees) ... but I have no desire to quibble ... thought it interesting, regardless.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

Could be. Hard to tell. Either way I enjoyed this post. Nice find.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good find and thanks for sharing Charles.

I think it is interesting that given time, someone will find the same thing, unbeknownst to them it was done before.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------

